# Which tyres?



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all, noticed last w/e that some of my 4 year old michelin xc camping tyres have finger bulges in the sidewalls so phoned my local tyre company to enquire about some new ones.
Our van has a 3850 kg GVWR they recomend Semperit van life at £100 each against Conti vanco's at nearly £150 each,has anyone used these?
What does the panel think or use and is better off road/grass?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I have just replaced my Michelin camping tyres with Toyo H09's at £100. This was after some research and a 'facts member's recommendation.

They were fitted on Tuesday so it is too soon to say if the good reports are correct, but initial "feel" is good. I wanted better grip on grass, mine is also a 3850 weight and front wheel drive, the H09's have a bit of a winter tyre cut.

Tyre choice is tricky, safety, wear, weathering, age, standing, weight, grip. I think price comes quite a way down the list.

Happy motorhoming

p-c


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> I think price comes quite a way down the list.
> 
> p-c


Not if your from Corfe Mullen :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have just replaced all four cracked michelin c tyres. Just 5 years old 14k miles.
With Hankook RA8
Full total including fitting at home £345.59
They were recomended by friends.

www.etyres.co.uk

Dave p


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*which tyres*

Thanks for your tips guys, hey Ray I'm not tight just carefull lol! btw my michelins have no cracks and are not perished but have these finger bulges in the sidewalls and I just dont fancy a blowout in the out side lane.......so will have to let the moths out for a wee while  
Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

advice from the AA

examine the tyres for any cuts, or bulges which must be checked out by a professional if found - *a bulge in a tyre indicates internal structural damage and the tyre must be replaced. *

Dave p


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

As you say some of your tyres have bulges, I think it is possible that you might have confused bulges with normal tyre construction.

All tyres do have a small area on the side wall that can be mistake for a bulge. The differences is these bulges will go in over instead of a bleb/bulge which would be out over.



Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

What Size?

That sounds expensive.

Did you turn up at the tyre fitters in the Van or Telephone?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sizes*

For the Larger European motorhome tyres 215/75/16

Semperit are around £80 inc VAT
Continental Vanc/Vanco 10 around £120 inc VAT

Expect to pay from around £8-£20 per tyre for fitting, balancing and disposal of old tyres.

If you Tour all year, consider the Toyo H09 Winters or Matador MPS320 M+S (Mud and snow). Both around £80+Fitting

TM


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*which tyres*

Once again thanks for the tips guys, Richard my tyres have what is called finger bulges in the side walls running from the tread to the rim quite common I'm told.
Whatever they are they seem to indicate that some sort of failure is occuring :? 
Chris

Tyre size :215 -75 -16


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tyres*

Picked up a pair of Goodyear Cargo G91 225/75R16C has anyone used these? they have a load rating of 1450kg's which seems very good.
Chris


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evenining all,

Hey Dave p Let us know what you think of the Hangkooks in due course when you have had time to evaluate them . its something we all have to addres in due course.




norm


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

I have to replace the 225/75 16 Vanco Campers on my Autotrail 696g Ducato 3 litre (4000kg) mainly because I took a chunk out of one of the front ones getting up a rocky road from a beach in Greece. A shame as I'd rotated the fronts to the back and the ones which were on the back and are now on the front were hardly worn.

I've found the Vancos to be quiet and reasonable on fuel in use and as I'm usually in dry countries and don't use campsites I'm not so bothered about performance on mud or grass. At 4.5 bar the ride is nice but the handling quite poor. At 5.5 bar the handling is good but it's all a bit harsh especially on less well paved roads.

Anybody got an alternative recommendation for when I have the 4 tyres refitted that will give equivalent handling but better ride than the Vancos with decent fuel economy and quiet running? Or maybe a link to a website that's reviewed them? Or is the general opinion that the Vancos are the best option. Money is not too much of a consideration and I'd rather spend a bit more to get exactly what I want with such a vital part of the camper van equation.

Many thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*which tyres*

Hi Mark, I've just come back from having a pair of Goodyear Cargo G91's fitted to the front of our m/h, they seem ok but only time will tell.
I did notice in your post that your van is quite heavy, the G91's are rated at 1450kg's each 
Chris


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I recently replaced two of my Michelin tyres due to bad cracks in the sidewalls. 

I replaced them with HANKOOK - RA08 tyres from e tyres.

Very impressed with the service from etyres and these tyres seem to give a better ride than the Michelins.

On a recent trip they also seemed to give more grip when moving off on wet grass.

Bob


----------

